# New Minimum Wage In Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you seen the new Australian minimum wage which came in on the 1st July 2013.

"The new national minimum wage is $622.20 per week or $16.37 per hour"


----------



## KARNARAJAN (Jul 18, 2013)

Could you able to give me a quote for "Supervisor" in Shopping Mall in NSW and QLD?

Ty


----------



## rupaksahoo (Jul 17, 2013)

Is anyone give me guidelines, how can i get pr visa for Australia, and how much good in fashion design career at Australia?

Sent from my Xolo_X900 using Australia


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, but don't forget many jobs are on an "award system" do your research for your profession.


----------

